# The Elder scrolls IV Oblivion



## Wayfarer (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm sure this is an understatement when I say that The Elder scrolls IV will be one of the greatest games to date.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 16, 2004)

I own Morrowind but have never got around to playing it.  A top RPG is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## cornelius (Jan 23, 2006)

Oblivion isn't coming out unti 21st of March. It'll definetly be great. I'm still playing morrowind, and I still discover new things. I hope there will be more dangers, cause in morrowind you just venture around, and you can let Dagoth ur just sit there in his cave forever.I don't want superpressure, I just want a little more threats. I'm looking forward to the AI, the NPC's will actually have a life now; does anyone know something about the requirements? I hope I'll be able to play Oblivion..


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm looking forward to Oblivion, too, yeahhhh!

Late March, aye.

TES 4    ----   The Elder Scrolls  IV

The others (1,2,3) just kept getting better, and this new one looks and reads like a dream!!!

lol  -  I knew Cornelius would have been here before me


----------



## cornelius (Jan 23, 2006)

is there a contest on, HG? 

I am curious about the new combat system, you have to swing the mouse and so... and what about the enviremental triggers? you have to watch each rock and branch, there could be a trap...I do hope there aren't to much of such things,I'm a fighter, not a detective


----------



## kyektulu (Jan 24, 2006)

*Will it be available on PS2 or is it just a PC game?*


----------



## cornelius (Jan 24, 2006)

PC and XBOX 360, no PS2


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 24, 2006)

You know there is no contest 

I enjoyed Morrowind for much the same reasons as you did. You can just go off and do what you want. And poke your nose in all over the place...

Admittedly, you might kill those vampires that you needed 'alive' later, but it wasnt _necessary!_

Wow, the hours and hours I fiddled with herbs and such...

Im getting this itch to do it all over again!


----------



## cornelius (Jan 25, 2006)

me too, not healthy during exams...


----------



## Brys (Jan 29, 2006)

Wayfarer said:
			
		

> I'm sure this is an understatement when I say that The Elder scrolls IV will be one of the greatest games to date.


 
Definitely an understatement! Have you seen the E3 demo? Radiant AI looks very impressive and most features seem to have seen some significant improvement from Morrowind. Not that this has stopped me (and other fans) complaining about a lot of things about the game - only 5 factions (not nearly enough) and no mounted combat are my main worries about it. It does look like there'll be a huge world to explore though (Cyrodiil's 16 square miles - after all the confusion when they first said it, and a developer then said they meant kilometres etc.)

I must have spent >300 hours playing Morrowind, its expansions, and mods. The Construction set adds so much to the game. I often stop playing for periods of time, but that's to do with a lack of time, as I know that if I start playing it will be very different to stop playing again (as I found over the Christmas holidays, playing the Wizards' Islands mod for Morrowind).


----------



## topspin (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I only played Morrowind on the Xbox, sounds like i missed out. it only
got Bloodmoon and Tribunal as far as I know. is there a way to get the mods for the PC version onto the 'box, or are they forever lost to me?
Anyways, Oblivion looks good enough to eat. I think i might have to go and live in the Elder scrolls universe for a bit as soon as it is released...
Anyone got a good site for info on Oblivion?


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Feb 14, 2006)

Aye this game is really looking like a good one. Things like the radiant AI which apparently allows NPC's to learn from past experiences and this helps them in both combat and their everyday virtual lives. NPC's will engage in random conversation, til their fields, pray to god, and apparently be learning each time they do.

That will be a refreshing change from the NPC's in Blizzard's World of Warcraft. For instance when ever you need to get a ride from one town to the next you can buy a ride on a griffon and fly there. The NPC selling the rides can not do anything else but sell you a ride yet each time you walk up he or she asks, "What can I do for you?" As if there ever was any doubt!

Radiant AI could be good !

Rahl


----------



## cornelius (Feb 15, 2006)

requirements are known, seems that my graphics card isn't good enough... might work , but laggy... to be continued


----------



## gill (Feb 21, 2006)

cant wait to get this  i've got tes 3 on the pc its class but this game is what i got my xbox360 for and i was raging it missed the launch date


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 20, 2006)

Oblivion comes out tonight at midnight.  I can't afford XBox 360 right now, so whoever has a chance to buy this game please post about how great it is so I may envy you.


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 21, 2006)

I am eagerly awaiting my copy!!! I really enjoyed TESIII and all the mods. I reserved a copy and am just waiting now. . . timing was perfect as this week I finish finals and will have some time to play .
 And for me PC is the only way to go.


----------



## polymath (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm very much looking forward to this one - been a fan of the series since Daggerfall. Top of my 360 list.


----------



## cornelius (Mar 21, 2006)

the game is out today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polymath (Mar 21, 2006)

Must go to HMV at lunchtime....this will be top banana!


----------



## polymath (Mar 24, 2006)

I just bought this....only came out at HMV today...I can't wait to get home and get 360ing, I've been looking forward to this.
But I'm stuck at work for the next 2 1/2 hours. Bah!


----------



## Brys (Mar 30, 2006)

I just got Oblivion yesterday, and I've played it for a couple of hours. My first impressions are that it's going to be one of the best games I've ever played. There are huge improvements in almost every area of the game (eg, the combat, magic and stealth systems have all been overhauled), the graphics are undoubtedly next-gen, and this time, well-optimised (Oblivion has a faster framerate for me than Morrowind). And there's radiant AI. In the short time I've been in the Imperial city, I've seen loads of people engage in conversations in a realistic manner. Excellent stuff.

There are flaws - but so far, there hasn't been a flaw I haven't known about for more than 6 months, and usually they're just very irritating little things rather than a significant detraction from the game.
- the lack of mounted combat (haven't got to this yet, but I'm planning on not using horses until I get a mod for mounted combat)
- the compass - really irritated me when I first saw it, now I can ignore it easily. I still stand by my position that it should be optional.
- the controls and user interface - they might be straightforward, but I think they went a bit too far. Adding a couple more, eg letting you have separate controls for map, inventory, spells etc would just make it more efficient and enjoyable. The interface as well looks nice, but is less practical than Morrowind's. Dropping something can sometimes be a much harder task than it sounds. It's not a disaster by any means, but these are just little things that could have been done slightly better - it looks to me like a compromise for the consoles, but I don't know why that would be the case as Morrowind was for Xbox as well as PC, and didn't have these compromises.

Nonetheless, all the evidence so far is that it's absolutely brilliant. And I can see that having the Thief developer's really paid off - I'm playing an assassin, and the stealth side of the game works amazingly well - almost as good as Thief's. Unlike Morrowind's incompetent stealth system, they've now got a game that would be worth playing for any one aspect of it.


----------



## polymath (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd go along with the above...but since I'm on the 360, I'll add that the menu system is initially quite fiddly - navigating through it requires pressing the B button to open it, then the L and R buttons to navigate broad categories (Maps, Spells, Inventory etc), then when you've highlighted a broad category e.g. Maps, flick the D-pad left and right to switch from e.g. big map, to small map, to active quest, to 'change active quest' and so on. Takes a while to properly get the hang of it, a while longer to get fluid with it.

So far that's my only criticism - well, that and the no horse combat thing as mentioned above.

I'm playing as a Spellsword, my favourite type. But the Thieve's Guild has approached me. Hmmmm. This game is solid class.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't got an XBox360 or a high enough spec PC 

Consequently.....LA LA LA, I'm not listening, LA LA LA


----------



## bendoran (Mar 30, 2006)

bought a 360 the other day and got this with it  bloody great game.

i had been doing a whole robin hood thing, galloping around the forests and righting wrongs, stealing gold and sneaking about the show.  I killed a bunch of people though and no i am an assassin  also have a sideline as a detective and a marriage counsellor

The graphics rock even though i have to play in standard def for the mo.  have to visit the missus family for next few days thoughs o next chance i get to play will be sunday and im chewing my guts out having to wait that long.(i took yesterday off work to play!)

favourite part, sneaking around a dark mage fort and quietly sniping their heads off when their mate turns around.  

"stealthly does it, mr MANNERING!!"


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 1, 2006)

I think I going to have to save for a 360


----------



## Trimac20 (Apr 3, 2006)

I got it a few days ago...and...it's ok, the models, physics and movement.etc is a bit clunky. On my system (P4 2.4GHz, 256MB Radeon 8500, 512MB) I have to really put down the settings for it to play at a decent frame rate - as a result, the graphics are circa 2001 instead of circa 2006 like they should be. It would be good it it had multiplayer. :-(


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Apr 3, 2006)

I really want to play this game but I cannot get an XBOX 360.  Trimac20:from your post it seems Oblivion is available on PC even though it seems to be far inferior on PC than 360.  My questions : What does it cost for PC?  And in spite of your aforementioned complaints do you still feel better for at least being able to play Oblivion now, albiet in a less slick version, rather than waiting to play it on 360?  I generally dislike playing games on my PC, but am willing to go after Oblivion on PC unless you convince me it is not a good idea.


----------



## isoneri (Apr 7, 2006)

I have so much faith in this series i will be buying Obilivion even though i won't have a computer powerful enough to play on for a few more months, this game will rock!!!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 10, 2006)

well looks like I getting my hands on a new pc and my question is will it be powerful enough to handle the game these are the specs

pentium4 3.4ghz
2048 ram ddr2 ram
256mb pci express nvida ge fore 6800
250gb hard drive

this means nothing to me by the way the last time I played games on my PC was in DOS (monkey island). I've been on their web site and couldn't really understand the spec so will I be ok or should i keep saving for a 360. There was a minum spec and a recommended spec thats why I got baffled.


----------



## bendoran (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah definitely will mate!!!


----------



## cornelius (Apr 11, 2006)

that'll do just fine , dude, more than fine it will!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 12, 2006)

cheers I'll buy it then thanks for the help hope its a good game looks quailty


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 15, 2006)

got it class game but overwhelming just so big


----------



## Denie Alconn (Apr 15, 2006)

This game is absolutely gorgeouss!!!!!!
The graphics are absolutely stunning and ...... heck! The whole gaming experience is just first class!!!!!


----------



## cornelius (Apr 16, 2006)

it rocks indeed! can't wait to get it on my notebook...


----------



## Brys (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm pretty impressed with Oblivion - it roughly equalled my expectations, which were astoundingly high. In most areas, there's a lot of improvement from Morrowind - it now has excellent combat, magic and stealth systems. They said they wanted to create the ultimate warrior, mage and thief game. And they did. Each system alone could have a game based entirely around it. And the world is huge - especially when you turn off the invisible walls. Radiant AI is impressive (if perhaps not quite as complex as we were led to believe), but still revolutionary in terms of AI in games. And of course, the graphics are some of the best in any game, and add to that they're very scaleable, and the game and loading times are remarkably fast.

Those are the positives (well, all the ones that have improved from Morrowind), but there are a couple of flaws. Most of them though were ones I've known about for months now and fortunately didn't come as any surprise.
- the lack of mounted combat. I could go on about this for a long time, but frankly I don't see the point any more. I think the devs realised their mistake in not including it, but hopefully it'll be modded into the game soon.
- the factions - there are so few! Just 4 real factions, and they don't even have many quests for each one. There aren't many quests as a whole, either: only a couple per city, and they aren't so long or spectacular that they compensate for it. There aren't anything like as many as there were in Morrowind, and I think that's going to affect the length of the game without mods or expansion packs. This is probably the area which I think they could have done a lot more on. 
- weapons/armours not included in the game - the lack of spears, crossbows and thrown weapons is a little disappointing, but expected. Not a terrible loss, but it would have been nice to have them in. I'm not sure about the combining of the two blade skills into one was such a good idea either, but it isn't anything major.
- the world. What? I hear you ask. It's not the size that gets at me, but the atmosphere. Technically, Oblivion is much bigger than Morrowind. But it doesn't feel it. Oblivion has a much more traditional and repetitive atmosphere - some bits are really interesting to explore. But there are lots of aspects which show one of the key themes of Oblivion - moving back to a more randomly generated world, a la Daggerfall. It means that the Imperial City is a really boring place - identical structures literally everywhere, and while there are lots of houses and NPCs in it, they just aren't individual. Which brings me on to my next point - there aren't enough NPCs, and the ones that are there aren't nearly in depth enough. There are only 1000 NPCs, and it feels like Cyrodiil is underpopulated. You're unlikely to find more than one person (usually a guard) on any road you travel on. There are no other adventurers, explorers, merchants, whatever except for bandits, which just doesn't make sense to me. They created this excellent AI system, but then seem to confine it entirely to within cities. People just don't move between cities unless it's scripted, which seems a waste to me. And partly for me it's just that the environment you explore in Oblivion (game, not place) is very traditional and predictable - it lacks the alien quality that helped to make Morrowind such an interesting atmosphere. 

Despite all that, it's an excellent game, and I can only see it improving as time goes on. Another concern of mine is that they didn't reform the levelling system - but that's already been addressed by an excellent mod. I can only hope that someone now comes up with an equivalent to the Daily Vivec (hilarious pseudo-newspaper about Morrowind - unfortunately it has now disappeared).


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 1, 2006)

well I am really enjoying myself so far with the game having a few problems but thats just becasue I not a massive gamer i think. The main one is how hard it is in combat with more than one enemy. If its one on one its pretty straight forward block attack, repeat all about timing, when you up against more than one I just end up failing around and hoping for the best. Also have you been on the offical forums its full of turdy people, so I don't post there. There is no community at all check it out for entertainment value.


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 1, 2006)

I;m a bit worried about playing it - I was playing Morrowind for like a month and that was with some serious (and I mean serious) cheating.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 1, 2006)

I don't think you need to cheat but if u want to what stopping u its only u that plays


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 1, 2006)

oh I need to cheat - I'd be playing morrowind for years otherwise.  It's just that even with cheating it took like 2 months to play! and if oblivion is much bigger - eek!


----------



## CharlieMcW (May 4, 2006)

is my computer fast enough with a radeon 9550 graphics card? i have a large enough free memory and other stuff like that, please help me as i dotn know wether to splash out on the game.


----------



## Mayhs (May 4, 2006)

well you would be able to run it but not that well...imo i think it would be best to post the other specs of your computer and then maybe i could give you the best new graphics card to upgrade too?

unfortunately oblivion is extremely reliant on the GPU and CPU so overclocking helps A LOT


----------



## Esioul (May 8, 2006)

I might consider buying this... once I've finally finished Morrowind! (Which I've been playing for about 2 years...)


----------



## Brys (May 11, 2006)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> well I am really enjoying myself so far with the game having a few problems but thats just becasue I not a massive gamer i think. The main one is how hard it is in combat with more than one enemy. If its one on one its pretty straight forward block attack, repeat all about timing, when you up against more than one I just end up failing around and hoping for the best. Also have you been on the offical forums its full of turdy people, so I don't post there. There is no community at all check it out for entertainment value.


 
I've been on the forums for a while, since October 2004 in fact, when Oblivion was announced. Unfortunately it seems that the developers pretty much ignored everything the fans said after they announced the game.

I visit the official forums less now because it seems to be full of extremes - if you criticise the game on any aspect, you're branded a "whiner" and ignored at best, insulted at worst, while a lot of those who criticise the game now give up trying to be civil and just return the insult with describing others as "fanboys" and portraying them all as idiots. There are some intelligent threads here and there, but I think that it was a lot more constructive when the Oblivion general forum was first created, when people tried to come up with ideas of how to make it a better game and to civily discuss certain aspects that we found out from interviews (it also helped that there weren't nearly as many active members).



> is my computer fast enough with a radeon 9550 graphics card? i have a large enough free memory and other stuff like that, please help me as i dotn know wether to splash out on the game.


 
Get Morrowind instead - IMO its a better game, but it's also cheaper and will run on the computer you already have. Oblivion has nicer graphics and a better combat and stealth system than Morrowind, but Morrowind's a more interesting atmosphere and should give you hundreds of hours of entertainment. Oblivion's still great, but more of an action type game than an RPG type, and it doesn't last as long.

I'd add to my list of concerns above one issue which now takes precedence:
Scaling - almost all creatures, NPCs and loot items are scaled. So by the time you're level 30, almost every bandit you meet will be fully equipped in glass armour or daedric armour. It kind of hurts the immersion for hundreds of people to be wearing this incredibly rare, expensive armour. It also is a disincentive to exploration, but I've heard that mods do address the scaling.



> oh I need to cheat - I'd be playing morrowind for years otherwise. It's just that even with cheating it took like 2 months to play! and if oblivion is much bigger - eek!


 
Technically Oblivion is bigger, but it doesn't feel it at all. Morrowind involved a lot more exploring - in Oblivion you can fast travel to any location you've visited before. There's also not much of a reason to explore - all the dungeons, ruins, forts etc are very similar, and there's very little worth seeing outside of the cities.



> I might consider buying this... once I've finally finished Morrowind! (Which I've been playing for about 2 years...)


 
When you've finished Morrowind there's still the expansion packs and mods - which might add up to another 2 years total. Oblivion doesn't last as long as Morrowind, but from my experience, you can never "finish" Morrowind, and I've been playing it and the expansion packs and mods for about 4 years now, and there's still loads I haven't yet done on it (eg the entire House Redoran and House Telvanni questlines)


----------



## Esioul (May 11, 2006)

I think I accidently killed some Redoran people, agh, so I might not be able to do those quests now.


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 15, 2006)

I got oblivion off ebay not realising my graphics card wasn't good enough (bearing in mind this computer isn't even 2 years old yet) 

However - I love the internet!  There is a program available that lets you play!  Okay so it crashes sometimes and for some reason the NPCs sometimes sound like chipmunks but heck - it's playable!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (May 15, 2006)

I agree with you Brys I loved the blood moon expansion to morrowind and for ppl who don't own it the game of the year edition is out with the expansions at a good price


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 30, 2006)

I've not visited these boards for about a month, for the sole reason that I've been playing Oblivion ceaselessly. Needless to say, I think it's pretty good.


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 30, 2006)

I was playing oblivion last night and I got bitten by a rat who gave me breakbone disease.  Then today I was reading Eye of the World by Robert Jordan and I'm at the part where Nynaeve cures Egewene of breakbone fever!  I wonder if someone involved in creating the game is a fan?


----------



## cornelius (Jun 26, 2006)

i can play it!!! there's this patch called oldblivion making oblivion work on computers that are lower then the requirements- sure the water is a bit dodgy and the grass isn't always right, but at least I can play


----------



## Eris Black (Sep 1, 2006)

I've played the Xbox version of Morrowind (it was WHY I bought my own Xbox) and I Really really loved it.  I've been holding off on getting Oblivion, partially because I hate it when I'm looking forward to something, and it falls flat.  So, how *IS* it?


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 2, 2006)

I had recently just purchased a new computer system and to test it out I purchased Bethesda's latest RPG in the Elder Scrolls series, Oblivion.

After having played Oblivion through to the climax of the main plotline I felt I had to add my thoughts on the game to this post. 

First I will point out the things I liked about Oblivion.

I really liked the world construction the folks at Bethesda are amazing to have been able to achieve such beautiful landscapes! Not only was this world the prettiest place I have ever had the pleasure to game in, it was also somewhat interactive.

The beauty of this world really seemed to come alive with the trees, grass, bushes, etc all swaying in the breeze though this effect really demanded a high end computer system. Thankfully the new system allowed me to run Oblivion on pretty much on max settings! I was a bit dissappointed with the look of the water in Oblivion until I found a mod that changed how water looked even when under water. Reflections in the water improved drastically with this mod and I also had another mod that made your character appear wet after having gone into the water.

There were a few other mods I had that added to the beauty of the world and I really felt I had to mention these mods because they were all free and they greatly enhanced the appearance of the game. 

As for the interactive part of the world, I could mouse over many plants, flowers, mushrooms, etc and harvest ingredients from them. This allowed me to either sell them or use the ingredients with the Alchemy skill to make potions. 

There were a lot of locks to pick both on doors and chests, all in all this world was mildy interactive and I think a bit lacking in this category. I am sure there are some things I missed like some plants that would attack you if you walked too close but for the most part the world could have used more ways for the player to interact with it.

The story in the game was well told but I felt, as the player, that I was more of a spectator and a "hired gun" then the hero of the story. Now this change in the players role I thought at first could be good but in my oppinion Bethesda never even really realized they had cast the character in this lesser role and thus they never explored that aspect of the story at all. This made it so that the player really was just the "trained vicious dog" that the Emperor used to aquire the things he needed to defeat the plane of Oblivion's invasion. I really did feel like his trained assassin so that part of the story I thought was ok but it could have been played upon more if they ahd realized they had cast the character in this role and gave him a chance to change the outcome.

Now to the bad parts..

The outcome could not be changed by the player it could only be delayed until the player arrived. There was a "countdown" at the very end but the player knows exactly when that begins. The reason the outcome could not be changed was the fact that any main plot NPC could not be killed by the player unless that was part of the plotline. Even then only when it was time for that NPC to die, otherwise they were just knocked out and would always rise after a few minutes. The player would still, however, be charged with the murder which made this all the more laughable because very often all you had to do was pay a fine. There were many NPC's that could be killed but none of their deaths could change the story and again all you had to do was have enough gold to pay the fine in order to avoid jail. If you were caught for murder the guards would always remove all stolen items in your inventory as well, though the fine was only for the crime that you were caught at.

The player could also become a vampire in this game. I found this aspect at first to be interesting but it became way too much of a burden after having become a full fledged vampire. The powers you gained just did not compensate enough for the loss of being able to travel durring the day and having to constantly feed to maintain your human appearance, if you let that slide all NPC's would refuse to barter or even talk to you. The best advice I can add is to, at least every few days, go to church and pray at the alter, seriously!! Your health demands it!

All in all I would say Oblivion is the prettiest game I have ever played. However in Bethesda's determination to make Oblivion so beautiful they must have thought the player needed to be dragged to all the cool spots with basically a built in walkthru. This aspect plus the fact that the player is cast into the role of "trained assassin" instead of "the Hero" makes Oblivion play much more like a slightly interactive movie then a CRPG.

Pretty to look at, not a lot of fun to be had though.

Rahl

Edit: I forgot one other part of the game that really bothered me and that is the scaling of all monster NPC's in the game to the player's current level. Because of this when my player had completed the main storyline he had only reached level 4. So I was killing what would have been "god like" monsters in previous Elder Scrolls games at a very low level. What this does is it allows the player to advance the plotline way too quickly, where as in previous Elder Scrolls games the player would have had to do other things in the game in order for his character to advance to a sufficient level to be able to take on these "god like" monster's/npc's.

Now at first I thought, like you are probably thinking, that this is a good thing! However all it did was allow me to complete the main storyline within a week of purchase, and now I feel a bit ripped off at that amount of content they came up with for the main plot. Espcially since they put in such a map and quest system that the player needed to only click on a quest, then the map button associated to that quest and presto the way is shown...the entire way all the way to the conclusion and to every item you need to complete any quest in the game.

When did players become complete idiots that can't be challenged in any way? I don't get this method of game making??

And then at the very end....


*****Spoiler***** Spoiler






At the very end the Emperor, Martin, your master I might add, kills the main boss while you get to watch, how nice of him! I could not even damage the main boss at the end.

So I guess I should also point out that the good news is the new computer system ran this game really well so at least if a "good game" comes along I should have a powerful enough system to run it at least for the next year! heh


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 2, 2006)

Rahl I want to know can you continue playing the sub quests after you have done the main quest. I also felt the monster leveling was stupid as well thats why I stopped playing


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes you can still do all the other quests, nothing really changes except you get a really good set of armor two weeks after, I guess it needs time to be made.

Imperial Dragon armor or something like that if I remember, its been a while since I played. The level scaling ruins the purpose of playing a game like that and that is to create a really great character while you play the game.

If the monsters were harder to kill I would have been forced to do the other quest lines in order to level up my character. The way it was, if you were careful never to train I think you could complete the game at level 1 or 2, like I said I achieved level 4.

Rahl


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 2, 2006)

I have heard that Gothic III will be the Oblivion killer though I think Oblivion is killing itself.

http://www.gothic3.com/index.php?do...046112104112038112114101118115099101110101061


----------



## Gladestrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> If the monsters were harder to kill I would have been forced to do the other quest lines in order to level up my character. The way it was, if you were careful never to train I think you could complete the game at level 1 or 2, like I said I achieved level 4



I agree with what you're saying; RPGs to me are all about building a great character aand being rewarded for that by being able to kill tougher and tougher monsters, get better and better loot, etc.  However, the scaling system in Oblivion was _intended _to eliminate the need for grinding. I guess there are some people out there that don't like grinding levels to be able to see new content. *shrug*


----------



## Crymic (Sep 5, 2006)

If monsters were too hard for you. You need to power game at it. Make a Fighter with Mage skills, Even the +100 mp is awesome.
Learn to kite mobs and blast them hard.  Get master in the mage school asap. Make your own spells, I made spells that were 2 elementals so no matter what they would take damage. The easiest way to level destruction is to make a level 1 fire spell that hurts yourself. Also Invisible spell is the game breaker, "where did he go? I know he was just here a minute ago."

If the main storyplot sucked for you, Try The Darkbrother hood quest line. Best.questline.ever

For those people who have done it.. Did you take his mother with you? I threw it at him at the end. lol


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 7, 2006)

Aye i took your advice and started the Dark Brotherhood quest line and you are so right, good stuff indeed!

Thanks!

Rahl


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 7, 2006)

Honestly I think the biggest problem with Oblivion is that you get almost zero exp for completing the storyline, the only exp you get is using skills durring the quest. If the quests themselves added exp then the scaling might not have been such a problem for most people because you would be fighting more difficult monsters more often and again because you would have leveled up from quest exp.

I think if they implement the scaling then they have to take into account that the game is going to play way too quickly and it might have played a bit slower if you leveled faster and in a more natural manner.

I honestly think that they threw in scaling and never realized what that did to the game experience, instead all they wanted to do was make their game grind free. In that process they made a game that is way too easy and hence not much of an accomplishment or even a feeling of that.

Rahl

Edit: The whole thing kind of reminds me of Asheron's Call 2 the game was so dumbed down and simplified that there was no fun to be had in it. Developers have to realize if there is no consequence for failure then any fun with success is severly diminished and more then anything else scaling makes it so there is little or no consequence for your actions.


----------

